# [Commission] New Rynn City themed Crimson Fists



## Sigur

Hey guys, here's a commissioned project I had the honour of doing this year. It's a Crimson Fists army meant to depict the army that held New Rynn City for god knows how long against an Ork siege force so the Marines look properly beat up.




































































































Hope you like them.  These are just a few previews of the army so to speak but I didn't want to spam you with tons and tons of pictures. If you're interested in seeing more, please check out my Space Marines Gallery.

Feedback is always appreciated!


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful work as always man!


----------



## Old Man78

Feedback you say, well let me see, how about fecking great +rep


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Those are fantastic looking models! Wow!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Excellent. That is all.


----------



## Sigur

Hey guys, I'm back with some more pictures of models I added to this army lateron (better late than never, right?  )! Thanks for the many comments! 
@Midge913: Cheers, always appreciated!
@Oldman78: Thanks muchly!
@Jace of Ultramar: Thanks. I'm quite fond of this army myself.
@Khorne's Fist: Thank you!


Alright, what has been added...

Earlier this year i was asked to do two Attack Bike, a Land Raider Redeemer and a squad of Terminators:



















You can see how I tried to make them look rather individual, with the gunner on the one bike chucking a grenade while driving by. The other attack bike's got battle honours and the driver is keeping a pistol in hand just in case.

Here are the Assault Terminators (With a freehand banner on the sergeant as on the earlier terminators squad):









.,..and the Land Raider:




























As with all of the vehicles on this army, I added a fair amount of extra stowage. This army depicts the force which held New Rynn City against the Ork onslaught. Being horribly outnumbered would mean that they would have to be at different sections of the city quickly and would have to be able to set up strongpoints where necessary so it's best to have improved comms and some extra ammo, fuel and so on on them.


A few months after that, in early October, I was asked to do one of the new boxes of Sternguard and a Hunter/Stalker for the army.


Sternguard:










Hunter/Stalker:













































Again, extra stowage in the shape of a jerrycan and two suspicious tubes. On the Stalker version these contain extra barrels for the AA guns, on the Hunter version it's extra missiles.


Hope that you like the models.


----------



## Kreuger

Those look awesome. It's going to take a Crimson Fist techmarine an _awfully_ long time to buff out that battle damage.

I really like the subtlety of the shading, the battle damage, and the weathering. 

My only critique with these, particularly the veterans is that the contrast is really high across the whole model. The shadows are dark and the lights are very bright, at times the transitions look unusually short.


----------



## tsfenrir

May I ask what you have used to color your blues and reds. Lol, I have working on the 25th anniversary model off and on for a very long time. Procrastinating like crazy. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## revilo44

Really nicely done fists Sigmur. Love the helmless man on the first attack bike. And I always like seeing sternguard.


----------



## Sigur

@Kreuger: Thanks very much!  The high contrast stuff..yeah, some people don't like it. I guess it's a question of personal taste.
@tsfenrir: Yeah, got tons of half-done models myself (my own stuff of course, not commission work  ). Let's see, for the blues I used mixes of Vallejo Model Air Blue and white, some of Coat d'Arms' Space Wolves Grey equivalent, some shadow grey, washes, and a tad of white. For the red I really like Hull Red as a base, then went on to use some wine red by Lukas Acryl (I think they're defunct now though), some blood red and mixes for highlights.
@revilo44: Thanks. I always try to make models as individual as possible. Not too easy on Attack Bikes but I guess I made them reasonably different looking.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Really like the way you painted the Terminators and especially the highlights on the Thunderhammers and Storm Shields! Great Stuff... so here's a +Rep for you!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Fantastic job. I'm starting back up on my Crimson Fists now that paint for friends projects are finished. Great source of inspiration, I wish you had a step by step tutorial I could follow for tips.


----------

